# HP Probook 4530s bluescreen on shutdown/restart



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello

I have recently purchased a HP Probook 4530s. I have just noticed a problem which i am unable to resolve.

When attempting to reboot or shutdown - windows 7 says shutting down/restarting and continues this behaviour and about 5 minutes later i get a blue screen - saying:

Driver_Power_State_Failure

Stop 0x000000F (0X00000C0000000004, 0000000000000258, 0XFFFFFA8003FEFB60, XFFFFF80000B9C4D0

Upon establishing another windows session, i get this message:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 2057
Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1000009f
BCP1: 0000000000000004
BCP2: 0000000000000258
BCP3: FFFFFA8003FD5B60
BCP4: FFFFF80000B9C4D0
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1
Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\082612-16177-01.dmp
C:\Users\Matthew\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-588841-0.sysdata.xml
Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows
If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

I got the xml file and dmp files, however cannot see where i can attach to this post.

I read in this forum that somebody else had this issue and it was found that it was due to the renesas usb 3 controller driver.

So i tried updating the driver and experienced the same issue. I therefore removed the driver and disabled the device in the device manager however am still intermittently experiencing the same problem.

If anyone is able to shed any light on this, it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF to attach a file click the go advanced button then use the paper clip icon to upload and attach the file,I will move you to Bsod's App Crashes and Hangs for further help


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply

Please find attached


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok thanks for that I will try to get hold of a analyst to check out the files


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome please be patient they can be very busy


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Will do, I have reinstalled windows 7 and created a restore point and am currently operating a computer without any drivers. While i am waiting, i can do some tests


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you have kind of jumped the gun anyway you need to install the drivers otherwise a lot of things won't work


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah ok will do


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The dumps appear to show hpdskflt.sys as the driver that was causing BSOD errors We've seen this several times before, it's a part of the HP Mobile Data Protection System Disk Filter

If you do not use it do not reinstall it, if you do use it go to the HP support website and download the latest available version of the HP Mobile Data Protection for your model and OS


```
**************************Sun Aug 26 08:33:56.228 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\082612-16177-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:/symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.17017.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a59000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c95e70
Debug session time: Sun Aug 26 08:33:56.228 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:19.399
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003fd5b60, fffff80000b9c4d0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hpdskflt.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : umbus.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed;  !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000004, The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp
	subsystem.
Arg2: 0000000000000258, Timeout in seconds.
Arg3: fffffa8003fd5b60, The thread currently holding on to the Pnp lock.
Arg4: fffff80000b9c4d0

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  4

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa80073a7350

IMAGE_NAME:  umbus.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcc20

MODULE_NAME: umbus

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff880048dc000 umbus

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031a8190 fffff800`02ad0222 : fffffa80`03fd5b60 fffffa80`03fd5b60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSwapContext+0x7a
fffff880`031a82d0 fffff800`02ad258f : fffffa80`0ab8e170 fffffa80`0a585cc0 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000000c : nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2
fffff880`031a8360 fffff880`017f6a9b : 00000000`031a8500 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`031a8400 00000000`00000700 : nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x19f
fffff880`031a8400 00000000`031a8500 : fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`031a8400 00000000`00000700 fffff800`02c42e80 : hpdskflt+0x2a9b
fffff880`031a8408 fffffa80`00000000 : fffff880`031a8400 00000000`00000700 fffff800`02c42e80 00000000`00000008 : 0x31a8500
fffff880`031a8410 fffff880`031a8400 : 00000000`00000700 fffff800`02c42e80 00000000`00000008 fffff880`031a8400 : 0xfffffa80`00000000
fffff880`031a8418 00000000`00000700 : fffff800`02c42e80 00000000`00000008 fffff880`031a8400 fffffa80`0b6d61e0 : 0xfffff880`031a8400
fffff880`031a8420 fffff800`02c42e80 : 00000000`00000008 fffff880`031a8400 fffffa80`0b6d61e0 fffff880`031a8460 : 0x700
fffff880`031a8428 00000000`00000008 : fffff880`031a8400 fffffa80`0b6d61e0 fffff880`031a8460 00000000`00000030 : nt!KiInitialPCR+0x180
fffff880`031a8430 fffff880`031a8400 : fffffa80`0b6d61e0 fffff880`031a8460 00000000`00000030 fffff880`031a8518 : 0x8
fffff880`031a8438 fffffa80`0b6d61e0 : fffff880`031a8460 00000000`00000030 fffff880`031a8518 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff880`031a8400
fffff880`031a8440 fffff880`031a8460 : 00000000`00000030 fffff880`031a8518 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0b6d61e0
fffff880`031a8448 00000000`00000030 : fffff880`031a8518 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031a8701 : 0xfffff880`031a8460
fffff880`031a8450 fffff880`031a8518 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031a8701 00000000`00000000 : 0x30
fffff880`031a8458 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`031a8701 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 : 0xfffff880`031a8518
fffff880`031a8460 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`031a8701 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 ffff0000`02652596 : 0x1


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_4_IMAGE_umbus.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_4_IMAGE_umbus.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
start             end                 module name
fffff880`067cd000 fffff880`067da000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Fri May 13 14:47:02 2011 (4DCD7CA6)
fffff880`00f89000 fffff880`00fe0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Wed Oct 28 23:59:33 2009 (4AE91325)
fffff880`03efb000 fffff880`03f84000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Dec 27 22:59:08 2011 (4EFA940C)
fffff880`06449000 fffff880`0645f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01045000 fffff880`01050000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`067f8000 fffff880`067fe380   ArcSoftVCapture ArcSoftVCapture.sys Thu Nov 11 00:23:32 2010 (4CDB7DD4)
fffff880`011d4000 fffff880`011dd000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`06467000 fffff880`06711000   athrx    athrx.sys    Sun Aug 21 23:16:20 2011 (4E51CA04)
fffff880`048ee000 fffff880`05343000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Oct 13 16:30:24 2011 (4E974A60)
fffff880`04175000 fffff880`041ca000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Thu Oct 13 15:52:49 2011 (4E974191)
fffff880`00e5e000 fffff880`00e6a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`02de6000 fffff880`02ded000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04128000 fffff880`04139000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`09773000 fffff880`09791000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Feb 23 00:15:06 2011 (4D6497DA)
fffff880`0256d000 fffff880`025d4000   btath_a2dp btath_a2dp.sys Mon Feb 14 20:47:47 2011 (4D59DB43)
fffff880`042a2000 fffff880`042ad000   btath_bus btath_bus.sys Thu Jun 24 02:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
fffff880`038fa000 fffff880`03909000   btath_flt btath_flt.sys Thu Jun 24 02:17:38 2010 (4C22F882)
fffff880`03897000 fffff880`038fa000   btath_hcrp btath_hcrp.sys Tue Jun 29 05:30:43 2010 (4C29BD43)
fffff880`03909000 fffff880`0391c000   btath_lwflt btath_lwflt.sys Mon Sep 13 04:26:54 2010 (4C8DE04E)
fffff880`02548000 fffff880`0256ce00   btath_rcp btath_rcp.sys Thu Jun 24 02:17:21 2010 (4C22F871)
fffff880`0744b000 fffff880`07493000   btfilter btfilter.sys Tue Feb 15 02:25:13 2011 (4D5A2A59)
fffff880`02518000 fffff880`02528000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`02528000 fffff880`02548000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`02452000 fffff880`024de000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`023e8000 fffff880`02400000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02db3000 fffff880`02ddd000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00da3000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01050000 fffff880`01080000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c85000 fffff880`00ce3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`067da000 fffff880`067de500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`012df000 fffff880`01351000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jun 01 23:19:52 2012 (4FC98658)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e5e000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`067e8000 fffff880`067f8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`075a3000 fffff880`075b1000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04087000 fffff880`0410a000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`0410a000 fffff880`04128000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 26 22:57:39 2011 (4DB78623)
fffff880`00c1e000 fffff880`00c2d000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013fd000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`07581000 fffff880`075a3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`075b1000 fffff880`075c4000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02c47000 fffff880`02d9b000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Jan 12 20:50:12 2011 (4D2E5A54)
fffff880`075c4000 fffff880`075d0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`042ad000 fffff880`043a1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:56 2011 (4D3FA1A0)
fffff880`043a1000 fffff880`043e7000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 25 23:22:12 2011 (4D3FA174)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`01421000   eubakup  eubakup.sys  Thu Dec 22 09:58:33 2011 (4EF34599)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140f000   EUBKMON  EUBKMON.sys  Wed Feb 08 02:43:57 2012 (4F3227BD)
fffff880`03eed000 fffff880`03ef6000   eudskacs eudskacs.sys Thu Dec 22 09:58:29 2011 (4EF34595)
fffff880`03ebc000 fffff880`03eed000   EuFdDisk EuFdDisk.sys Thu Dec 22 09:59:00 2011 (4EF345B4)
fffff880`05343000 fffff880`05379000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0126d000 fffff880`01281000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01221000 fffff880`0126d000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`015fa000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:54:36 2012 (4F4EF2FC)
fffff880`00e99000 fffff880`00ed3000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01351000 fffff880`0139b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02a10000 fffff800`02a59000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04267000 fffff880`0428b000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`074e8000 fffff880`07544000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`043e7000 fffff880`043f8000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)
fffff880`0740e000 fffff880`07427000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`07427000 fffff880`0742f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`07400000 fffff880`0740e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`017f4000 fffff880`017fe000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Fri May 13 14:47:02 2011 (4DCD7CA6)
fffff880`067a1000 fffff880`067ad000   HpqKbFiltr HpqKbFiltr.sys Tue Feb 16 13:22:39 2010 (4B7AE26F)
fffff880`096ab000 fffff880`09773000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`016bd000 fffff880`016c6000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`06783000 fffff880`067a1000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`011d4000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Jan 12 20:50:12 2011 (4D2E5A54)
fffff880`05636000 fffff880`061f29a0   igdpmd64 igdpmd64.sys Wed Aug 31 15:53:13 2011 (4E5E9129)
fffff880`0415f000 fffff880`04175000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`067ad000 fffff880`067bc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`07430000 fffff880`0743e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc0000 fffff800`00bca000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 07:21:45 2011 (4D4D40D9)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06443000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 23:32:25 2010 (4B8F37D9)
fffff880`015c5000 fffff880`015df000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:47:00 2012 (4FC97EA4)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jun 01 23:20:48 2012 (4FC98690)
fffff880`06443000 fffff880`06448200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03960000 fffff880`03975000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0391c000 fffff880`0393f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c2d000 fffff880`00c71000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`024de000 fffff880`024ec000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`067be000 fffff880`067cd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0743e000 fffff880`0744b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00e99000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`09791000 fffff880`097a9000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`097a9000 fffff880`097d6000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue May 03 22:51:06 2011 (4DC0BF1A)
fffff880`09600000 fffff880`0964e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:44:55 2011 (4E17C0A7)
fffff880`0964e000 fffff880`09671000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue May 03 22:51:05 2011 (4DC0BF19)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01035000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011dd000 fffff880`011e8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01281000 fffff880`012df000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03eb1000 fffff880`03ebc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`016ab000 fffff880`016bd000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016c8000 fffff880`017ba000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0428b000 fffff880`04297000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`039c8000 fffff880`039db000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`04892000 fffff880`048c1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0405a000 fffff880`0406f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03e16000 fffff880`03e25000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f84000 fffff880`03fc9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`011e8000 fffff880`011f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ea5000 fffff880`03eb1000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a59000 fffff800`03035000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Fri May 04 04:14:26 2012 (4FA38FE2)
fffff880`01422000 fffff880`015c5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02ddd000 fffff880`02de6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03975000 fffff880`039c8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03fd2000 fffff880`03ff8000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:12:46 2012 (4F641D4E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01035000 fffff880`01045000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015f0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`09c76000 fffff880`09d1c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07544000 fffff880`07581000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c71000 fffff880`00c85000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0486e000 fffff880`04892000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`048dc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`053d6000 fffff880`053f7000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`041ca000 fffff880`041e4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e54000 fffff880`03ea5000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04297000 fffff880`042a2000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02c35000 fffff880`02c3e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c3e000 fffff880`02c47000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0120e000 fffff880`01217000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`017ba000 fffff880`017f4000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`024ec000 fffff880`02518000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`039db000 fffff880`039f3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`06783000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Oct 25 05:33:07 2010 (4CC54ED3)
fffff880`053a7000 fffff880`053d6000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`09d1c000 fffff880`09d27000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05626000   sgfxk64  sgfxk64.sys  Fri Apr 27 11:39:50 2012 (4F9ABDC6)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016ab000   sgfxl64  sgfxl64.sys  Fri Apr 27 11:39:44 2012 (4F9ABDC0)
fffff880`023df000 fffff880`023e7700   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Sun Apr 05 23:48:54 2009 (49D97BA6)
fffff880`02211000 fffff880`023cd780   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Thu Apr 07 06:36:50 2011 (4D9D93C2)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03895000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:13:05 2011 (4DBA2CC1)
fffff880`09d66000 fffff880`09dcd000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:12:51 2011 (4DBA2CB3)
fffff880`09d27000 fffff880`09d54000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:12:35 2011 (4DBA2CA3)
fffff880`023ce000 fffff880`023ded00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`0645f000 fffff880`06460480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0486e000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Mar 08 21:50:07 2012 (4F596FDF)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Mar 30 04:24:19 2012 (4F756DB3)
fffff880`09d54000 fffff880`09d66000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`01000000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03e40000 fffff880`03e54000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00510000 fffff960`0051a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04139000 fffff880`0415f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`048dc000 fffff880`048ee000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`09dcd000 fffff880`09dd7000   umpass   umpass.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`075e1000 fffff880`075fe000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`067bc000 fffff880`067bdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04211000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0405a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04211000 fffff880`04267000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02ded000 fffff880`02dfb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c25000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e7f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00da3000 fffff880`00dff000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0139b000 fffff880`013e7000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`06711000 fffff880`0671e000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e16000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03e25000 fffff880`03e40000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c25000 fffff880`02c35000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00f7a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f7a000 fffff880`00f89000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03fc9000 fffff880`03fd2000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c5000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`075d0000 fffff880`075e1000   WinUSB   WinUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:28 2009 (4A5BCC04)
fffff880`067df000 fffff880`067e8000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fe0000 fffff880`00fe9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0393f000 fffff880`03960000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`09c00000 fffff880`09c71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`05379000 fffff880`053a7000   jmcr.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002E000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`02c4c000 fffff880`02da0000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00154000
fffff880`02da0000 fffff880`02db3000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Aug 26 06:38:36.095 2012 (UTC - 4:00)**************************


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\082612-28860-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.17017.amd64fre.win7_gdr.120503-2030
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a68000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ca4e70
Debug session time: Sun Aug 26 06:38:36.095 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:36.266
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003fefb60, fffff80000b9c4d0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hpdskflt.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : umbus.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you Wrench


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply. I am not sure what driver this is. I didn't install a driver with this name..heres my list of drivers that i installed...is it one of these?

ArcSoft Webcam Sharing Manager.exe
Atheros Bluetooth Driver.exe
Atheros Wireless.exe
ATI - Graphics Driver.exe
HP Connection Manager.exe
HP Hotkey Support.exe
HP ProtectTools Security Manager.exe
HP System Diagnostics UEFI.exe
HP Universal Camera Driver.exe
Intel Chipset Installation Utility.exe
Intel Management Engine Components Driver.exe
Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) Driver.exe
Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver.exe
JMicron Media Card Reader Driver.exe
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver.exe
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver.exe
Synaptics TouchPad Driver.exe
Validity Fingerprint Driver.exe


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I think it is part of the security manager


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Protection in the name gave the clue! I should of realised. Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks wrench


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your most welcome


----------

